# Mortima Watches



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Have just bought a large Mortima Diver and would like to find out more about the company and it's range.

Mach says they are a French company but a Google trawl simply brings up some for sale. Can anyone tell me more about them?

Rob


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What have you got Rob is it one of the Duomatics?







I've had a few Mortima's and they are French, you can find them easily from Canadian sellers, all mine came from Canada and were sold back there. They have basic movements like a lot of Sorna's and Sicura's but have great character.







Pic please.

Duomatic










I think Mike has one or two and might know more. Who's pic was this, was it mine?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

MarkF said:


> What have you got Rob is it one of the Duomatics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It hasn't arrived yet, Mark. The model is "Commandant De Bord" which I believe means "Captain of the crew" or somesuch.

It was very cheap, so I'm not expecting anything too wonderful, but I do like sizeable watches so i'm hoping it will be OK.

Rob


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> Have just bought a large Mortima Diver and would like to find out more about the company and it's range.
> 
> thats the third watch youve beaten me too , my problem is i wont go over my limit i set .
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> What have you got Rob is it one of the Duomatics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats mine









I have since sold it


----------

